# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  rpertoire virtuel sous IIS

## mika0102

Bonjour,

J'ai cr un rpertoire virtuel sur un rpertoire qui se trouve sur un autre serveur que mon IIS.

Voici l'emplacement mit pour le rpertoire: \\192.168.248.7\d$\docs\

Lorsque je dploie l'arborescence sous IIS, je voit bien le contenu de mon rpertoire. 

Par contre lorsque j'essaye d'accder  ma ressource en tapant l'adresse de mon site web dans IE (http://localhost/documents/)

Il me dit que je n'ai pas les droits pour afficher cette page, quelqu'un sait-il comment je pourrais configurer cela pour que cela marche?

Merci d'avance

----------


## zzzThibaut

Tu essayes d'accder  ton IIS avec une authentification NTLM ou non ?
zzzThibaut

----------


## mika0102

Hum c'est quoi une authentification NTLM?

Jamais entendu parler de ce terme, peux-tu m'expliquer?

Merci

----------


## zzzThibaut

L'authentification NTLM c'est l'authentification Windows entre un serveur IIS et un client (browser)
zzzThibaut

----------


## mika0102

je ne pense pas qu'il y ai une authentification entre mon IIS et le browser. 
Cela doit tre un problme de droits mais je ne voit pas trop o configurer cela.  ::help::

----------


## mika0102

Pour info, voici l'erreur exacte que je reoit.

HTTP Error 401.2 - Unauthorized: Access is denied due to server configuration.
Internet Information Services (IIS)

Merci

----------


## mika0102

Voil j'ai trouv la solution, Dans la fentre de proprits ( cot de l'emplacement du rpertoire partag), il faut aller dans le bouton "connect as" et dcocher la checkbox. Ensuite comme user et mot de passe, il s'agit de mettre le compte administrateur mon web serveur.

----------

